# October TOTM Voting!



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.








*
Good luck everyone! *


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

they are all very nice, its a hard decision


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

very hard for me all really good.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

2-that's a lot of fish!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Number 4 is amazing wow!


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Who's is #3? That's an awesome little nano


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

rumor has it number 2 saved 16 of the fish in his tank from being flushed. friend went to college...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Before anything turns into an argument, I'd like to remind people to keep _on topic_ until the contest ends  I'd hate to have to restart it or something...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Not trying to argue, just commenting.

Well that's good they were saved


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I love 3, 4 and 6. I love the picture quality of 3. The colors just pop! And I love all the wonderful plants in 4, and 6 has some really cool rock formations. I think they are all really cool! I think there needs to be more entries, but then I just like looking at other peoples' awesome tanks!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! Great to see some competition. Might have to start offering some gift certificates to people for these soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

FuzzyDragon09 said:


> I think there needs to be more entries, but then I just like looking at other peoples' awesome tanks!!


Darn right! I love seeing a full contest and what everyone's tanks here look like  Heh, there's always next month.

Plenty of time to vote, people!

EDIT:



> Wow! Great to see some competition. Might have to start offering some gift certificates to people for these soon


That would be great! I'm sure that'll bring around some more entries. I'm playing with the idea of gauging interest in prize donations.


----------



## tigerbarbgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

i love number 3, i love the clownfish  but the rest are awesome too


----------



## guppy_nut (Sep 27, 2008)

all i can say is wow wow wow all very nice tanks


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

nice tanks!
i wanted to vote for 6,but decided it has too much potential and i will vote for it when it is a bit older and has more coral


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What happened to this month's theme of schooling fish?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> What happened to this month's theme of schooling fish?


That was for photo of the month


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, I’ve had to end the contests early. You can find the results below:

Congratulations to Blue Cray and s13 for tying for first place in TOTM! 12 votes each (Photo 4 and Photo 6) 

Runner up is crazyfishlady! 10 votes (Photo 3)

Photo 1: SBDTHUR 1 vote
Photo 2: Asully70 8 votes
Photo 5: Maztachief 1 vote
Photo 7: UroStealth 2 votes

Thanks to everyone who took the time to participate 



Please see this thread for a showcase of TOTM:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/totm-tank-month/21774-youll-want-read-reasons-ending-contests.html


----------

